
High performance C# web service using EvHttpSharp - maus80
http://tqdev.com/2016-high-performance-c-web-service-evhttpsharp
======
imaginenore
The article about the performance, doesn't give the actual performance
results. /facepalm

~~~
maus80
I can tell you it does 2k vs 25k rps on my machine, but I suggest you run it
on your machine.

------
maus80
Did I miss something or do you also see a 5-10x difference in RPS?

